# Cell core Abs



## Plumber112 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi there, new to the forum and North America. My question is in regards to using Cell Core ABS in Ontario Canada. I am plumbing houses in Midland and the local inspector said that Cell Core is not allowed be used in Ontario for drainage. The only place it can be used according to him is for venting. I am confused by this as the pipe is labeled DWV (drain , waste, vent) and has an ASTM code. The pipe is been sold from a large plumbing supplies, and all home renovation stores in town. If it does not conform to Canadian standards why is it been sold or is the inspector out of line. Cheers for any help with this issue


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

You might try giving us an intro first.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Intro. Intro. Intro. 

We can use it in Alberta for DWV, but should be outlawed. For cheap tradesman...IMO 

Intro. Intro. Intro


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumber112 said:


> Hi there, new to the forum and North America. My question is in regards to using Cell Core ABS in Ontario Canada. I am plumbing houses in Midland and the local inspector said that Cell Core is not allowed be used in Ontario for drainage. The only place it can be used according to him is for venting. I am confused by this as the pipe is labeled DWV (drain , waste, vent) and has an ASTM code. The pipe is been sold from a large plumbing supplies, and all home renovation stores in town. If it does not conform to Canadian standards why is it been sold or is the inspector out of line. Cheers for any help with this issue


My guess its not allowed for you to use it is you're not a plumber..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Geez, regular ABS wasn't cheap enough?

Take the money saved on the pipe and buy your inspector a cup of coffee.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

never heard of an inspector saying cellcore can't be used.


----------



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

*I haven't seen solid core abs pipe in 20 years.*

I didn't know solid core abs is still made. I haven't had any problems with cell core pipe. I once had an inspector make me bed my under slab cell core PVC DWV in sand because the whole site was filled with broken recycled glass. He said if I had used solid core PVC, he would let me install it directly in the glass.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

IMHO, cell core anything is the polybutylene of DWV piping.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Could not tell you, dont use ABS crap. Here its used in mobile homes. Dagum crap sags between every hanger, looks like a roller coaster


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

ABS is used widely on the west coast. Personally I hate. But that's what's spec'd. It sags and bends. Just use more support. If I had my choice, PVC or No Hub. But with the price and availability here, use ABS with care..


----------



## Plumber112 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the replies, good to get some feedback on the product. Only moved to Canada from Australia 11 months ago and we do not use ABS pipe there. And in regards to some more info, I have been plumbing for 14 years. Currently holding a plumbing licence in Australia and in Ontario. Sat and passed my red seal plumbing exam within weeks of arriving, not sure what purpose it holds though as every man and his dog is out there plumbing all they like without a licence. A real contrast to the plumbing laws of Australia were only licensed plumbers and tradesman are out there installing plumbing.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Bill said:


> Could not tell you, dont use ABS crap. Here its used in mobile homes. Dagum crap sags between every hanger, looks like a roller coaster


I'm Prejudiced...
I use White pipe... :laughing:

Seriously Bill is right...
That sagging roller coaster crap, and I find a ton of it cracked and leaking..
Split pipes, busted off at joints, busted fittings, pure junk...
I cut it out and put in PVC...


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Here ABS is what the supply houses stock. Very little in the PVC drainage fitting section. Most houses are slab on grade with the wet side buried. Out of site and out of mind. I'm sure the home builders are who drive that market and for them it's all about cost and making it through the one year warranty mark. 
The older ABS that I have dug up has always been in good shape and ok to tie into. I have dug up a lot of old cast iron that was wore out.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

We quit using abs in the late 70s around here. All the abs that I have come across and the story's my grandfather and uncle have told me all abs was cell core.never seen solid abs. Testing was a pain apparently it would seep air pressure threw the cell and was a pain to hold a 5 pound test. Glad they outlawed us using it.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I am in SW Ontario and have had a inspector make me cut out some cel core. He told me that a bunch came over from China that was not certified in Canada. They printed ther ASTM and CSA approved. Maybe you had some of that. My experience was a few years ago though, since we didn't ever use it after that.
I have however broken cel core trying to bend it to put it in a wall.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

PVC Cellular foam coar is ok in the mid west for all above ground work...Have used tons of it in new homes everywhere and it is pretty easy to work with.
But if it is installed in underground slab work they will make you take it out and use sch40pvc.. 


ABS has been outlawed in our area because its fire rateing..decades ago..
it literally burns like a flaming torch in a fire.... where pvc only smoulders.

I am suprised that they still sell the junk and I dont
understand the advantage ABS has over PVC......???
Is it the preferred product of manufactured Homes??


It cannot be that much cheaper per foot than form core 
PVC and so it makes me wonder ... 
are the ABS fittings half or a third of the cost of PVC fittings??

does anyone know why it is still produced??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I'm Prejudiced...
> I use White pipe... :laughing:..


Did you REALLY prejudge the ABS pipe or did you base that judgement on knowledge? :laughing:

(Well placed quip Red. :thumbup: )


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Did you REALLY prejudge the ABS pipe or did you base that judgement on knowledge? :laughing:
> 
> (Well placed quip Red. :thumbup: )


I still love it! It brings in the $$$$$ :thumbup:
Use ABS & CPVC!
I love them both cause I get work from them...
I just don't use em myself...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I still love it! It brings in the $$$$$ :thumbup:
> Use ABS & CPVC!
> I love them both cause I get work from them...
> I just don't use em myself...


Yep.

Foam core is the next generation's Orangeburg....if it lasts that long.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I tired cell core PVC on one job I'd never use it again. Savings is not much anyway


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Up here ABS is what's found in nearly all residential construction. I've personally sworn off cell-core, but I still see it at the wholesalers. One thing I hated when I accidentally wound up with some cellcore was how you could not pull apart a recently-glued fitting if you wanted to correct an error or revise something; the pipe would not come out intact and would leave portions of its outer wall stuck inside the fitting.


----------



## makinHW (Aug 25, 2012)

I remember when cell core first was being introduced to our shop. Just got back to the shop and the salesman and bosses were standing there talking about it and handed me a piece and asked what I thought. I looked at, tossed to the floor and stomped on it. Guess that ended the conversation when it crushed. Never used it myself...:laughing:


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Been at this for a long time the only problem I have ever run across was installation errors with Cell core ABS, Too many times I have seen solid Shear off at the joints. I don't see much PVC above ground in the NW.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

CaberTosser said:


> Up here ABS is what's found in nearly all residential construction. I've personally sworn off cell-core, but I still see it at the wholesalers. One thing I hated when I accidentally wound up with some cellcore was how you could not pull apart a recently-glued fitting if you wanted to correct an error or revise something; the pipe would not come out intact and would leave portions of its outer wall stuck inside the fitting.


Glue the hell out of it and the dissolving action of the glue would eliminate anything. After re glueing the joint looks really crappy. But hey, mistakes happen.


----------

